# When It's Okay To Swear



## Josiah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooooh @*&**t :lol:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2015)

Should be a PRAYER instead of a swear.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 21, 2015)

Pray or cuss this dude has had it!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 21, 2015)

Mmmmmm......ribs tonight....


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2015)

Swim Forrest, Swim.  raying:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2015)

Just another day in Florida ...


----------

